# Crossing the Rainbow Bridge: How to Memorialize Your Beloved Pet



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

*It’s the hardest thing a pet parent will have to do when it comes to their beloved pet: tell them goodbye. When your precious furry family member crosses the Rainbow Bridge, it’s natural to feel sadness, grief, and loss. There are some things you can expect during the grieving process, and some ways you can help memorialize your pet when they’ve passed on.*

*Acknowledge Feelings*
The most important thing you can do when your pet dies is to recognize their death as a real loss. It isn’t ‘just a dog’ or ‘just a cat,’ you’ve lost. You’ve likely celebrated birthdays and holidays with your pet. You have pictures of them plastered all over your social media, and they’re family. Let yourself feel things associated with the grieving process: sadness, anger, guilt, longing. These are normal feelings and accepting them as part of the process will help you process them and move through the upcoming days.

*Read the full article on **PetGuide.com**.*


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

The emergency clinic that euthanized our 6 year-old Toby offered a plaster cast of his paw prints. We have them in our family room and every now and then I just touch them to remember him. So hard to lose one of our furry loved ones but so important to grieve.


----------

